# Text on a cup (Photoshop Tutorial)



## rajat22 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Text on a cup (Photoshop Tutorial)*
Source: *www.e-miestas.com/

Tutorial
*www.e-miestas.com/z_failai/mokomieji/spec44/1.jpg
1. Open picture (Ctrl + O)  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*www.e-miestas.com/z_failai/mokomieji/spec44/2.jpg
2. Choose Horizontal Type Mask Tool (T)

3. Write a word

4. Layer > Rasterize > Type

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*www.e-miestas.com/z_failai/mokomieji/spec44/3.jpg

To make straight bend text needs to be in middle. To make that we will use Align Layers To Selection

5. Select > All (Ctrl + A)

6. Layer > Align Layers To Selection > Vertical Centers

7. Layer > Align Layers To Selection > Horizontal Centers

8. Image > Rotate Canvas > 90 CW

9. Filter > Distort > Shear

10. Make these settings:

*www.e-miestas.com/z_failai/mokomieji/spec44/shear.jpg

11. Image > Rotate Canvas > 90 CCW

12. Choose Move Tool (V)

13. Put text onto cup

14. Set opacity to 70%

15. Done   
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Result

*www.e-miestas.com/z_failai/mokomieji/rezultatai/spec44.jpg


----------



## olly (Jun 19, 2005)

it is grate thanks for this wonderful stuff.


----------



## Chirag (Jun 19, 2005)

Very nice tut. Thnx for the tut.


----------



## maximus999 (Jun 20, 2005)

good one.........I wanna try it ........
Guess what im searching for right now pic of a White cup......blank......on which i can try this.....lol


----------



## Netjunkie (Jun 25, 2005)

gr8 tut man. Nice find.


----------

